# 94' Craftsman -Disc drive loose



## zodog (Aug 17, 2014)

Have a old 94'.8 H.P. 25" cut.Lost my traction at the end of the season.Belt will not stay on,after taking apart I noticed both the traction pulley and disc drive are very looseWhat should I be looking for ..any help would be great ..Thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Most snowblowers have an axle shaft sitting under the engine and on one side the pulley for the belt is fastened and on the other side the big friction plate that the small rubber wheel rides against. My guess would be if both items are loose the bearings holding that short shaft on are worn.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

check the bearings for slop, also see if any set screws are missing. pictures and video help us lay men figure stuff out faster and easier. ALOHA to the forms..


----------

